# Car rental in Cairo?



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to drive in Cairo and I have the International Licence from India. I just want to hire a small car (some korean car or any) and to drive in and around cairo.

Can any of you pls suggest me some car rental service? 

Thanks,
Vignesh


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

You would 'LIKE' to drive in Cairo?
What kind of person are you?........lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Guess what I saw for sale?

Tom Toms! now how they would be of any use in Cairo is beyond me, I once lived in a street with three names lol


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

expatinalex said:


> You would 'LIKE' to drive in Cairo?
> What kind of person are you?........lol


Well, I used to drive in Chennai - India with heavy traffic.

So, I dont think it would be difficult for me to drive in Cairo. 

Moreover, I wanna go out with my girl friend for a weekend ride. And I dont want to hire a taxi and mess up with them.

I am not so familiar with the streets, but I hope that google earth/wikimapia might help me. I planned to drive with my maps loaded on my laptop


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Well, I used to drive in Chennai - India with heavy traffic.
> 
> So, I dont think it would be difficult for me to drive in Cairo.
> 
> ...



You will drive perfectly here if you are driving and using your laptop at the same time.
Welcome in Egypt as they say


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You will drive perfectly here if you are driving and using your laptop at the same time.
> Welcome in Egypt as they say


Ofcourse, I cannot use both my laptop and car at the same time... I am not so genious not so stupid to do that. My friend will guid me from the wikimapia.

By the way, I have GPS in my mobile... but when I used it never shown the direction.... it only shows the location.

Do I need any other software or need to buy GPS system??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Ofcourse, I cannot use both my laptop and car at the same time... I am not so genious not so stupid to do that. My friend will guid me from the wikimapia.
> 
> By the way, I have GPS in my mobile... but when I used it never shown the direction.... it only shows the location.
> 
> Do I need any other software or need to buy GPS system??




As I said in an earlier post... I once lived in a street with 3 names!! so lets get serious here, what good would a GPS giving directions be to you?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Well, I used to drive in Chennai - India with heavy traffic.
> 
> So, I dont think it would be difficult for me to drive in Cairo.
> 
> ...


Have you ever been to Cairo???

From a female perspective - a weekend ride in a car is not a legitimate date plan. Actually it would not be a weekend ride in Cairo, it will be an opportunity to sit for hours in heavy traffic with unpredictable drivers holding their hands on the horn in a hot and dirty, polluted atmosphere. If you want to impress your girl, take her somewhere nice, being stuck in traffic for hours isn't fun.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Friday mornings are very quiet!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

vignesh_ce said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to drive in Cairo and I have the International Licence from India. I just want to hire a small car (some korean car or any) and to drive in and around cairo.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

Dunno why you mentioned having an international license, you think you need it to drive in here??? 

You don't need a license, you need LUCK! as much as you can get of it! you're gonna need therapy too if you kept driving in here for a while! and you'll definitely need to find yourself a new girlfriend if you think you can be nice to her by taking her in a car tour in Cairo, unless your girlfriend is Egyptian and knows how it is in here.

And why you said that you're not genius enough to use your laptop while driving?? you can do many things while driving in here, you can even get a nap sometimes! but mostly what you can do best is to fight the heart attacks attacking you 

As for the GPS thing??? got 4 words for you, YOU ARE IN EGYPT 


Good luck if you decided to go for your lil ride man! you're gonna need it!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

expatinalex said:


> You would 'LIKE' to drive in Cairo?
> What kind of person are you?........lol


My husband used to like driving in Cairo, but I could never figure out HOW he learnt his way round, because we lived in Alex. On the odd occaision we went by taxi, train or plane he would give taxi drivers directions, including the latest, and weirdest shortcuts. It's almost as if he had a built in Sat Nav.


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry for double post


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

Finally, I rented the car and drove in Cairo.

Believe me I really enjoyed driving in Cairo. It was not that bad considering the traffic condition in India, though some people drive crazily!

Before renting the Car, I enquired many companies and here are the details:

1.	L.E. 200 – for Hyundai Elantra/Corolla/Lancer (125km per day) – I don’t remember the Company name, but I have the Contact detail. If anyone need, just IM me. But you have to pay USD 600 as an advance.
2.	USD 35 – for Hyundai Verna (100 km per day) – Avis. The best thing with Avis is, you have insurance! Your maximum liability is just $100 even if you crash the car or someone steals your car! So, much safer.

Since, I am driving first time in Egypt; I did not want to take risk. So, I took the car from Avis. 

At first, we went to Citadel!

The big problem is the Parking!! I was not able to find any parking space near Citadel and we were searching for 1 hour to park the Car. Then I remember that we are in Egypt!! So, I parked my Car in no parking area (where many cars parked ) then we went to City star and watched a movie. Then I took her to an Indian restaurant in Mohandeseen.

I really enjoyed spending the whole day in Cairo!! 

I will rent the Car every weekend!!

Regards,
Vignesh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

vignesh_ce said:


> Finally, I rented the car and drove in Cairo.
> 
> Believe me I really enjoyed driving in Cairo. It was not that bad considering the traffic condition in India, though some people drive crazily!
> 
> ...



Mabruk:clap2:


----------



## vignesh_ce (Feb 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Mabruk:clap2:


Shokran!

But I was expecting some more from you!!


----------



## justiceknight (May 23, 2010)

dear all 
if u don't like Egypt just leave it 
you don't have to be here right ??


----------

